# Estranged husband's son is ticking me off



## greatgal (8 mo ago)

My estranged husband's son is ticking me off.Found out I left his dad and we never got along very well.Has been calling me a liar on how his dad treated me and has not witnessed it.This son of his is 39 years old and like his dad.Called me a gold digger today,knows I am going after half of his dad's social security when he applies for it.Going to retire too in September,half of his pension there too including his half of his military pension doing 20 years.His son does not know the laws well on this during divorce.My lawyer informed me good on this.Plus he has been abusive to me,he assaulted me 2 years ago which I pressed charges and he did jail time.Slapped me too which he was arrested for domestic violence and did jail time for that too.I have copies of the police report on these two and 3 more.One of those 3 more police reports is that he sexually assaulted me.Touched me in the right breast.Good thing a friend of mine was there tackling him to the ground holding him until the cops got there.All he got was a year in jail and is a registered sex offender now.I want him to leave me alone,what can I do?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

greatgal said:


> My estranged husband's son is ticking me off.Found out I left his dad and we never got along very well.Has been calling me a liar on how his dad treated me and has not witnessed it.This son of his is 39 years old and like his dad.Called me a gold digger today,knows I am going after half of his dad's social security when he applies for it.Going to retire too in September,half of his pension there too including his half of his military pension doing 20 years.His son does not know the laws well on this during divorce.My lawyer informed me good on this.Plus he has been abusive to me,he assaulted me 2 years ago which I pressed charges and he did jail time.Slapped me too which he was arrested for domestic violence and did jail time for that too.I have copies of the police report on these two and 3 more.One of those 3 more police reports is that he sexually assaulted me.Touched me in the right breast.Good thing a friend of mine was there tackling him to the ground holding him until the cops got there.All he got was a year in jail and is a registered sex offender now.I want him to leave me alone,what can I do?


If the son won't leave you alone, have your lawyer start with a cease and desist letter. That creates a paper trail that you requested the behavior to stop.

Block him on everything. If he comes to your house and won't leave, call the cops.


----------



## greatgal (8 mo ago)

bobert said:


> If the son won't leave you alone, have your lawyer start with a cease and desist letter. That creates a paper trail that you requested the behavior to stop.
> 
> Block him on everything. If he comes to your house and won't leave, call the cops.


Contacted my lawyer today and that is going to happen tommorrow,he has the copies of those police reports too.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

He's ticking you off because you are letting him. You are already done with dad so the son no longer matters. Stop listening to him, engaging with him or caring about what he says / does / thinks.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

greatgal said:


> My estranged husband's son is ticking me off.Found out I left his dad and we never got along very well.Has been calling me a liar on how his dad treated me and has not witnessed it.This son of his is 39 years old and like his dad.Called me a gold digger today,knows I am going after half of his dad's social security when he applies for it.Going to retire too in September,half of his pension there too including his half of his military pension doing 20 years.His son does not know the laws well on this during divorce.My lawyer informed me good on this.Plus he has been abusive to me,he assaulted me 2 years ago which I pressed charges and he did jail time.Slapped me too which he was arrested for domestic violence and did jail time for that too.I have copies of the police report on these two and 3 more.One of those 3 more police reports is that he sexually assaulted me.Touched me in the right breast.Good thing a friend of mine was there tackling him to the ground holding him until the cops got there.All he got was a year in jail and is a registered sex offender now.I want him to leave me alone,what can I do?


Get a restraining order or order of protection.


----------

